# can someone tell me about my bike. ?



## tommyf350 (Apr 21, 2010)

i have a gianni motta although i can find alot on the man ,i cant find out too much on his bikes and im trying to identify what i actually have.its a little beat up ,its got campy record hubs and gears and has these other components from ambrosio? and tubless tires its pretty light im not sure what to do with it but before i decide id like to get more info thanks.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Italian bike boom bike with a famous guy's name on it, nothing special.


----------



## tommyf350 (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.giannimotta.it/

i found this site,so he's stll around,but i still didnt find anything on my model..


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Make sure she fits, then clean 'er up! Clean the paint up, shine up the chromey bits, and post lots of pics of the project! I'd be more than happy to see you through the process, and I know there's others on this board that'll help as well.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Yup...definitely give it some loving and it should clean-up nicely. 

Any closer shots of the shifters? I like the curvature they have.


----------



## tommyf350 (Apr 21, 2010)

i think im just gonna get it ridable first then start brainstorming about reconditioning it. but heres more pics i did a light cleaning on the frame with some 409, im gonna take my time with this i dont have alot of money so im not gonna have alot of updates just yet.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

That fork's gonna be a challenge. I recommend hitting up Autozone and seeing what they have for rust on chrome. Otherwise, it's really looking good!


----------



## tommyf350 (Apr 21, 2010)

will 2010 campy chorus parts fit my bike? im not sure everything will be from them but im gonna try,and can i get a threadless headset adapter, do they make those? cause i want to throw on a nice carbon fork and stem ect... im gettin ahead of myself but i want to know whats available.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tommyf350 said:


> will 2010 campy chorus parts fit my bike? im not sure everything will be from them but im gonna try,and can i get a threadless headset adapter, do they make those? cause i want to throw on a nice carbon fork and stem ect... im gettin ahead of myself but i want to know whats available.


It will fit, but you'll need to get the rear dropouts respaced to 130. Carbon forks would be a waste of money. 1" forks won't be that much lighter than fresh chrome ones either.
I wouldn't put Chorus on it, Athena or Centaur maybe.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tommyf350 said:


> will 2010 campy chorus parts fit my bike? im not sure everything will be from them but im gonna try,and can i get a threadless headset adapter, do they make those? cause i want to throw on a nice carbon fork and stem ect... im gettin ahead of myself but i want to know whats available.




not worth it


----------



## mike01 (May 16, 2009)

Hi

what you have there is a Gianni Motta Triathlon bike from the mid 80ies. Frame probably is built with Columbus Aelle tubing and equipped with the TransTork seatstays. You could easily clean it up to make it look great, but you´ll have to attend to that rust on the chromed parts right away.
It´s built up with a mix of different parts: Ofmega h/set, Ambrosio stem and bars, Universal Aer brake set, Ofmega Mistral derailleur and shift levers in plastic (front mech is missing), what looks like an Omas crankset and Ambrosio Synthesis rims on Campy Record hubs.


----------



## tommyf350 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks.i didnt know there was a cheaper way to go with the components,i just want the carbon forks to take up the bumps.like i said ill get it up and running before i will dish out the big bucks.and mike the front DR was broken thats why it had to go.my cousin won this on a radio show,its been sitting in her basment ever since,if i end up with a sweet riding unique bike then ill be happy.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

try this stuff on the chrome. i use this on my motorcycle rims and it worked really well in remove chrome and adding a nice shine. you can find it at any autoparts store.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

tommyf350 said:


> thanks.i didnt know there was a cheaper way to go with the components,i just want the carbon forks to take up the bumps.like i said ill get it up and running before i will dish out the big bucks.and mike the front DR was broken thats why it had to go.my cousin won this on a radio show,its been sitting in her basment ever since,if i end up with a sweet riding unique bike then ill be happy.


Carbon forks won't feel any different. Just get it up and running and see how it feels first before spending anything major on it.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

old_fuji said:


> That fork's gonna be a challenge. I recommend hitting up Autozone and seeing what they have for rust on chrome. Otherwise, it's really looking good!


Or hit up the hardware shop and get some Oxalic Acid Crystals. I've used it and it works wonders.

Do a google search for "Oxalic Acid vintage BMX chrome" and you'll be sorted. It will remove the rust but obviously nothing other than a strip and rechrome will remove any pitting.

Grumps


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

WD40 and very fine steel wool on the rust. Followed by a bit of wax. Trust me.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

WD40 and steel wool works to remove rust, but it leaves fine scratches. Leave that chrome to the weather again and you'll see rust attack those fine scratches like there's no tomorrow.

So yeah, the wax is critical to form a weather protection. Keep the bike out of the weather, keep it dry and keep it waxed.

Grumps


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

tommyf350 said:


>


Hey, how did my cat get in your house?  Is that compsite decking? :thumbsup:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Quattro_Assi_07 said:


> Hey, how did my cat get in your house?  Is that compsite decking? :thumbsup:


Nuh uh, that's my cat! 

PS: To the OP, I agree with the others, stick with the steel original fork. Most modern carbon forks seem to be made more for stiffness than any form of comfort.


----------



## hollowlegs99 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have a Motta Personal 2000. Gianni was a big guy and he really liked his rear end stiff. I'm 6'4" and can tell the difference with my Motta frame when I sprint. It really is quite stiff and responsive for climbing too. I've owned quite a few Italian steeds and this one is still with me. That say's something. Keep the fork like others have said you won't notice any difference. My Motta is fun, I hope you're able to have as much fun on yours.


----------



## tommyf350 (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks man thats what im lookin for ^ ,the only road bike experience ive had was on a nishiki steel, and a cannondale R800 CAAD5? if it compares to those ill be really happy .


----------

